# i'm at a loss



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

*looks like velvet but I dont think it is?*

I found this white stuff on 2 my nickle sized angles
it most closely resembles velvet disease but read that the fish should be erratic (twitching) and be rubbing on stuff. They are not doing either in fact they seem very healthy. They have had it for 3 days or so.
is it velvet? what should i treat with and should i treat the whole tank?







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think it's velvet. It might be something like Costia, but I'm not very confident about that, either. The black color makes it look worse than it really is, I think.


----------



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

well idk what it was but it is gone now. I did a 60 gallon water change and about 24 hours latter it cleared up


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

A couple of my red tetras have something similar. I have tried treating with antifungals. It works while the fish is in the medication but as soon as it goes back into the main tank the white stuff reappears.
I tried using peroxide in the water.( main tank) I used 1 cc per 1 gallon. I thought the fish looked a bit better afterwards but the white has come back again. A therapeutic dose of peroxide is actually 2 cc per gallon but I was leery of that dose.
Also the hornwort plant did not take kindly to the peroxide.
If you have a q tank you could try that. Somehow I think that the problem is a reaction to stress as it seems to affect the fish that is picked on by the others. You might want to see if your fish are a bit stressed!


----------

